# Brazilian IPL, anyone here done this?



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I am thinking about it but would like to get some feedback first.

I have been having full brazilian waxing done for some time and the cost is starting to add up. Also I get a few ingrowns and then there is the pain and the regrowth.

Does it hurt with IPL? Was it worth doing compared to waxing?


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Yep, been there done that … armpits and bikini line. I haven’t needed to shave my armpits in 15 years so it was permanent hair removal in that area. However, a few hairs in the bikini area grew back after a few years. The IPL provider will tell you this in the disclosure you sign; basically it is possible for some hair follicles to regenerate.

As for pain; mostly painless but in some areas it felt like having a rubber band snapped against the skin. Topical numbing cream or cold air streams are typically used as pain reduction agents. I may not be a good reference for pain though because I have had wounds stapled closed without anesthetic and yes, it hurt but I didn’t think it was intolerable.

They now make IPL devices for home use. I have no experience with them and cannot tell you how effective or painless they are. The light spectrum and power of the LASER used are very important for quality results; the best IPL devices are found in medical practices (dermatologist, plastic surgeon) and not in so called “med spas” or other salon type businesses.


----------



## StoneAngel (Oct 10, 2012)

I have had lazer hair removal on my bikini area. I love it and would do it again. It does feel like an elastic band lightly snapping your skin. A couple of points of caution....it is not cheap. Make sure you are going somewhere reputable, there are many cases of Laser burns from spa's not adequately trained/licensed (you don't want burns and scars on your Girl). 
If you opt to do it continue going to atleast 5 treatments. They will tell you most hair removal is permanent between 6-8 treatments.
If you are like me after 3 treatments no hair or stubble grew back in. I thought it was great and I had saved myself the cost of 3 additional treatment. I stopped going. After 4 months of no hair growth. It grew in like a bandit! I had to start it all over again.
Been hair free in my biknin zone for 5 years. 
Going back to do my pits.

Can a girl ask??? Why a Brazilian?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. It is a big move if I do go ahead, permanent hair removal elsewhere on the body is not too big a deal.

StoneAngel I just like the feel of no hair. I first did it because I do mountain biking and recreational cycling, lycra and pubic hair do not mix so well.
Now I won't go back to having hair there.

After reading your reply I wonder if I could do just the bikini line with IPL, and get the rest waxed. That way if I ever decide to grow hair again it would be OK.

The other thing is I am spending about $500 a year on getting brazilians so IPL would eventually be better value.


----------

